# Weaponized toothbrush? Yes, like a tactical pen.



## Pebble Shooter (Mar 29, 2014)

Hello everybody,

Like most consumables, toothbrushes get to a point where they need to be replaced, and end up in the trash - well, maybe not, as they can be used to clean bike chains, or maybe...be weaponized!

Toothbrushes are usually designed to fit the hand very nicely, along with anti-slip rubberized surfaces. For those of you who might opt for an (expensive) "tactical pen" for self-defense purposes, well, here is something worth trying to save some cash:

Sawing of the brush and sharpening the end with a file makes for a very simple yet effective defense weapon. The toothbrush I used to test the concept is made of transparent polycarbonate, which is flexible, yet offers the required rigidity to make something that could function like a tactical pen: recycling at its very best.

See the photos attached herewith.


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

You didn't show me its features!

Is it legal EU carry?


----------



## Pebble Shooter (Mar 29, 2014)

Every EU country still has its specific laws governing weapons of any kind, in spite of the EU directive they are all obliged to implement. Thus, it would probably be advisable to check with the local police station, or on the Internet, to see what laws apply in the country concerned.

Tactical pens doubtlessly qualify as weapons, or as "dangerous objects" in most European countries.


----------



## Projectile Pilot (Jan 11, 2019)

mattwalt said:


> You didn't show me its features!
> 
> Is it legal EU carry?


You can't even carry a meme containing copyrighted imagery over there!


----------



## Robert111 (Jun 20, 2021)

The tactical pen is a multi-tool that you can use as a striking or stabbing weapon for self-defense. With the right preparation and mindset, it can be an effective deterrent against an attacker, even if you don’t have any martial arts or self-defense training. You can use tactical pen follow some steps here: step 0: avoid the situation, step 1: assess the situation, step 2: know your target, step 3: strike, step 4: get help. Hope these steps can help you use tactical pen effectively.


----------



## Valery (Jan 2, 2020)

The "tactical pen" is a fun marketing idea based on javara. It requires some preparation for correct use, and can be easily replaced with a regular fountain pen or even a pencil. For self-defense (where allowed), push-dagger is much more effective, since it is an extension of the hand, it is more natural. Better yet is a gas canister and athletics.


----------



## Sean Khan (Mar 27, 2020)

Robert111 said:


> 4: get help


Best not to do that.

Break-in/home invasion. Robber shot dead by the homeowner. Phoned the cops.

"OK, turn the dead guy over so we can try an ID him..... OMG! *You shot one of our cops!* $#&@!!!"

Very very awkward indeed.



Valery said:


> push-dagger is much more effective


My tactical pen turns into a push dagger.. of sorts. 

You can see it here:








Got second shot


Before: After: The nurse/medical-student had a very soft touch.. didn't feel a thing.. until she pressed the plunger. Felt like liquid fire moving down my arm. "WTF lady!"... I didn't say that.. I thought that and looked at her and she shrugged and went "Meh". When Communism hurts, it's...




www.slingshotforum.com


----------



## Sean Khan (Mar 27, 2020)

And here is the tactical pen I made out of a plastic gel-pen.









Pen ran out of ink when I needed it most....


No green ink, which I always use. Had to use a black pen. Horror. So now it will serve in another capacity: Removed refill Sharpened motorbike spoke, put in place of refill Like so It's a beautiful day in the neighborhood.... will you be my neighbor? Clip it to your shirt, go buy...




www.slingshotforum.com





The toothbrush one and my gel-pen one have one disadvantage... they can't write. So if found on you, you'll need to do some explaining.


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

You folks who have to resort to making defensive weapons that don't look like weapons have my sympathy. My EDC is a Taurus G3C, and there is a loaded Maverick 88 beside my bed.


----------



## Sean Khan (Mar 27, 2020)

Henry the Hermit said:


> My EDC is a Taurus G3C


How do you stop the gun from showing through your shirt? It's a problem for me. I thought I would use a belly-band... but no, not quite an optimal solution. I can get away with it but it'll cost me quite a bit of comfort.

And how do you deal with metal detectors? Many of the places I end up in have scanners. (no scanner is going to pick up Pebble Shooter's toothbrush)

Or are you allowed to open-carry?


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

Sean Khan said:


> How do you stop the gun from showing through your shirt? It's a problem for me. I thought I would use a belly-band... but no, not quite an optimal solution. I can get away with it but it'll cost me quite a bit of comfort.
> 
> And how do you deal with metal detectors? Many of the places I end up in have scanners. (no scanner is going to pick up Pebble Shooter's toothbrush)
> 
> Or are you allowed to open-carry?


here in Trxas as long as your not a Felon,you can carry a pistol almost anywhere


----------



## Sean Khan (Mar 27, 2020)

skarrd said:


> here in Trxas as long as your not a Felon,you can carry a pistol almost anywhere


Neat.

I can open-carry if I get a carry permit. But it's only for 6 months. I haven't found the need to go through the trouble of getting one. I hate filling out forms. Filling out a form crushes your soul a little every time you do it. And if you fill out like a hundred forms, there will be nothing left of you inside... you will become a zombie.

Or I can conceal a Russian classic without letting anyone know. Russian guns hide very easy. Problem is they are not registered in my name and if I ding someone, I will have much grief... if caught.

My own gun is a FS-92 .... not easy to hide.


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

Sean Khan said:


> How do you stop the gun from showing through your shirt? It's a problem for me. I thought I would use a belly-band... but no, not quite an optimal solution. I can get away with it but it'll cost me quite a bit of comfort.
> 
> And how do you deal with metal detectors? Many of the places I end up in have scanners. (no scanner is going to pick up Pebble Shooter's toothbrush)
> 
> Or are you allowed to open-carry?


I'm pretty thin, for my age, and I carry IWB. The gun will sometimes print, if I'm wearing a tight T-shirt, but it hasn't been a problem. In Texas, you can open carry IF you have an LTC, but I leave public open carry to the cowboys. Let them be the first targets if shooting breaks out. I haven't been anywhere with metal detectors in more than three years.


----------



## Tobor8Man (Nov 19, 2020)

Can’t wait to show this to my hygienist.


----------



## Sean Khan (Mar 27, 2020)

Tobor8Man said:


> Can’t wait to show this to my hygienist.


Show her/him this too:


----------

